# 2004 Langster



## Sketchy One (Mar 4, 2004)

Just got my Langster today. Not too many will make it to sales floor so I'm pretty excited about that. Very nice ride for the money. Retails for $399 - $440 and EPs for $239 which is what I got mine for. Nice quick response, decent components for a city commuter and looks great. Like an Allez Sport with white letters instead of a white outline. Light, quick handling and has a flip-flop hub for those of us with bad needs and can't really deal with a fixed gear. 48t in the front and 16t in the back, nice ratio. With only a few simple upgrades this will make a very nice singlespeeder. The brakes and levers leave something to be desired but other than that it's a pretty decent set up. If you can get a hold of one in your size definitely take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## Dante2355 (May 19, 2004)

*Langster*

Has anyone w/ a Langster experienced a clicking/rattling noise coming from the bottom bracket/chain/crank area when cranking up hills?
I have and it's bugging me...


----------

